# Routers and PLDT DSL



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Does anyone know if my U.S. wifi router will be compatible with PLDT DSL?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

PLDT furnished the router when I subscribed to their land line service. I do have another brand of router as backup but have never had the occasion to use it. The router they furnished plugs in and works the same as the other routers I have had & used in the past.

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

canonuser said:


> Does anyone know if my U.S. wifi router will be compatible with PLDT DSL?


As long as your router has universal power (110-240V) you can use it in the Philippines. The DSL Modem/Router provided by PLDT does not support VPN. So if you have a requirement for a VPN (running Hulu, Netflix, etc.) then you will need a router that supports it and hang it off of the back side of the DSL Modem/Router. 

That is how i am running my home internet and it works fine. I also locked down the PLDT DSL Modem/Router as soon as the technicians left as it is wide open security wise.


----------



## canonuser (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for the good information. I will bring my netgear router which is 110v-220v. Since Netflix has cracked down on VPN, and, Netflix is now available in the PI, I think I will subscribe to the PI version. My research shows it's about the same $8 per month. Anyone have any experience with Netflix Philippines?


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't use Netflix, but I do use the BBC iPlayer. The BBC cracked down on VPNs last year - at least on the cheaper ones which I tried. After some research and trials I subscribed to SmartDNS 6 months ago, which does the geoblocking job that the VPNs did at a very reasonable cost. I can see Netflix regional options there on its preference page after set up. You don't get the anonymized surfing with DNS, but it's easy to set up, much neater to use and doesn't slow the computer.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

we bought 2 routers with us from the UK an Azurwave and a Netgear. the netgear has a phone line connector which is our backup DSL router.
we use the azurewave for our security cameras via a wireless repeater.
for UK and worldwide TV we use Filmon TV which lets us watch live TV inc BBC and ITV live !
with ads register to record an hour at a time or buy more time.
I know I should not say this but if you want to download things like software-movies-tv shows etc etc
then try Bitlord


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, it's really Ok to mention torrent downloading clients here! There are a number to choose from. Bitlord is not the most popular.

The problem with torrents is that they can get taken down. Also, if one is looking for recent TV programmes you can usually only find popular, mainstream ones, after a delay.

I only watch live on Filmon when my internet is too slow to watch on the BBC iPlayer. I don't watch ITV much, but when I do I find it is more difficult to watch on its hub, so I then have to try Filmon (or its other version viewabroad.com). As it's usually football matches I watch on ITV there are plenty of other options on free sports sites to try.

I know there is a record facility on Filmon, but to my mind, if one wants the most convenient way to catch up or download BBC programmes one can't beat their iPlayer and Downloader combination. Which you need to unblock. 

By the way, I tried one VPN last year which would unblock the BBCiPlayer but when one tried to download from it one was blocked.

Last, apart from SmartDNS there's also Unotelly. It's also good, just a bit more expensive.


----------

